# distributor shaft troubles



## nissanspurr (Feb 24, 2005)

anyone out there that would have an idea how to fix a distributor shaft that was tweaked because the cap was not on securely?the rotor cracked the cap and also turned the shaft too far to be able to time properly. all ideas are welcome. do not want to have to remove engine to get to crank. It is a 1991 pick-up with the 2400 engine. Lynn


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

nissanspurr said:


> anyone out there that would have an idea how to fix a distributor shaft that was tweaked because the cap was not on securely?the rotor cracked the cap and also turned the shaft too far to be able to time properly. all ideas are welcome. do not want to have to remove engine to get to crank. It is a 1991 pick-up with the 2400 engine. Lynn


you cant bend back a tweaked shaft. buy another one. and you dont have to pull the engine apart to get to the distributor shaft. you just have to remove the oil pump.


----------



## nissanspurr (Feb 24, 2005)

*distributor shaft.*



SVP5TEN said:


> you cant bend back a tweaked shaft. buy another one. and you dont have to pull the engine apart to get to the distributor shaft. you just have to remove the oil pump.


Thank you very much for your reply. After reading it it dawned opn me that i was,t clear with my question. The distributor shaft seems in itself to be straight. its is notched at the end. fits into what looks like another shaft going down to the crank. I am wondering if there is a gear at the bottom that is turned by the crankshaft that has been tweaked or maybe slipped a tooth. I am going today (3/26) to get a buy a manual that could help. thank-you again for taking your time and i am sorry that i was not clear. Lynn


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

The top section of the distributor that you can take off of the engine has a slot. in the timing cover is another shaft that runs straight down to the oil pump. the top slot on the distributor connects to that shaft, which is driven itself by a gear from the crank if I'm not mistaken. Could have a bad oil pump/shaft.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

510Mods said:


> The top section of the distributor that you can take off of the engine has a slot. in the timing cover is another shaft that runs straight down to the oil pump. the top slot on the distributor connects to that shaft, which is driven itself by a gear from the crank if I'm not mistaken. Could have a bad oil pump/shaft.


very possible, also remember if you put the distributor shaft in wrong, it could lead to a problem. ie, a bad distributor shaft/ oil pump shaft. remember that on top of the oil pump shaft if you look at the notches they are not equal in position. just line it up and it should pop right in and the distributor should sit in its proper position.if that doesnt work you just may have to pull the oil pump and inspect it. what area are you from lynn?.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Aren't the Datsun motors the easiest. I'm used to the fords/chevys, pul them and you'll be timing it again. Datsun you pull it and put it back in a few seconds.


----------



## nissanspurr (Feb 24, 2005)

*You Have encouraged me!*



SVP5TEN said:


> very possible, also remember if you put the distributor shaft in wrong, it could lead to a problem. ie, a bad distributor shaft/ oil pump shaft. remember that on top of the oil pump shaft if you look at the notches they are not equal in position. just line it up and it should pop right in and the distributor should sit in its proper position.if that doesnt work you just may have to pull the oil pump and inspect it. what area are you from lynn?.


 Well that is encouraging! remove the oil pump.Am in process of going to library to get picture. Thank-you very much. I am in the Sacramento area. Sounds like i don,t have to get into the engine or even remove it!


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Lynn, I live in sacramento also. If you need any quick help, I have datsun manuals and torn a few of these motors down to rebuild before. Also I have a shop that I run for auto restorations, (comfort factor  Email me if you would like to. 

I am swamped this week with cars, but if you want to take a crack at it yourself, go for it. The oil pump is on the passenger side front of the motor and sticks out from the bottom at an angle. The bolts are easy to get to.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

510Mods said:


> Hi Lynn, I live in sacramento also. If you need any quick help, I have datsun manuals and torn a few of these motors down to rebuild before. Also I have a shop that I run for auto restorations, (comfort factor  Email me if you would like to.
> 
> I am swamped this week with cars, but if you want to take a crack at it yourself, go for it. The oil pump is on the passenger side front of the motor and sticks out from the bottom at an angle. The bolts are easy to get to.


thanks for more clarification chris. i usually go up to sacramento once a month wheres your shop located?. 
patrick


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

South sacramento, 47th AVe West. Right off the 99 freeway, near Campbell's Soup factory. Man their cooking smells soo good when its processing the Tomato Soup. I have to run the shop off my house property (pretty big) right now until the shop is built. I have room to build it in my back lot, 50x50 building. Or there is this muffler shop that I might purchase for now. Its a hard choice.


----------



## nissanspurr (Feb 24, 2005)

*Nice truck!*



510Mods said:


> Hi Lynn, I live in sacramento also. If you need any quick help, I have datsun manuals and torn a few of these motors down to rebuild before. Also I have a shop that I run for auto restorations, (comfort factor  Email me if you would like to.
> 
> I am swamped this week with cars, but if you want to take a crack at it yourself, go for it. The oil pump is on the passenger side front of the motor and sticks out from the bottom at an angle. The bolts are easy to get to.


Is that yellow truck with flames one of your creations? I like the colors, and the flames. thought about doing that to my nissan. Good to hear you are swamped. I actually live in Woodland. Went to the library today after work. copied haynes manual. Have more immediate problem now. rplaced clutch master cly. but did not bleed. seemed somewhat fine but now is getting harder to get in and out of gear. got pictures and inst. to check out this sat. Friend told me about the possibility of putting a 300sx engine in it. what do you think?


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

nissanspurr said:


> Is that yellow truck with flames one of your creations? I like the colors, and the flames. thought about doing that to my nissan. Good to hear you are swamped. I actually live in Woodland. Went to the library today after work. copied haynes manual. Have more immediate problem now. rplaced clutch master cly. but did not bleed. seemed somewhat fine but now is getting harder to get in and out of gear. got pictures and inst. to check out this sat. Friend told me about the possibility of putting a 300sx engine in it. what do you think?


well for your getting into gear problem. to bleed your clutch system, you need 2 people. one to pump the clutch several times then hold the clutch down, then one to open the slave cylinder bleeder valve. just use the "rinse, lather and repeat if neccesary" method until you get a good pedal feel. then test it. good luck.


----------

